# Wenzloff and Sons



## enurdat1 (Apr 1, 2012)

Anyone know if Wenzloff and Sons (http://www.wenzloffandsons.com/) is still in business? I understand Mike had some health issues last year, but haven't heard anything recently.


----------



## johan_rubank (Feb 10, 2013)

Last I heard from him was in one year ago, he had his helthproblems but sounded that things was ok but I have not heard anything from him sinc. My order from Jan 2012 is still open…


----------



## enurdat1 (Apr 1, 2012)

I guess my order from March 2012 isn"t too bad then. I emailed, but haven't had a response. Maybe I'll given him a call next month


----------



## mmschweizer (Jun 4, 2013)

I placed an order May 2. I got an email confirmation right away and then an email stating my order status was changed to "confirmed." After not hearing from them I started trying to contact them with no response via phone or email. I just tried the website and at least as of right now the links are all inactive. I hope I am not out $200. There was a complaint lodged with the BBB on May 28 according to their site. All that says is that the business made a good faith effort to resolve the problem but the customer was still not happy. It did not give details.

If he would just answer my email or return my call I wouldn't mind waiting for the blades and parts I ordered. I ordered two saw blades and some split nuts as well as so e file handles thinking if Lee Valley sells his saws then he must be reputable.


----------



## williamlee (May 10, 2014)

Some company are just that, if they ended up from operation, perhaps because of bankruptcy or rebranding their business to new one. If you click here, you can see idea why some businesses change their business names.


----------



## mmschweizer (Jun 4, 2013)

I did eventually get my saw blades with an apology letter for the delay.


----------



## leeman (Jan 3, 2014)

I guess they are already done with the business. They in fact good company, this is where I got some of my woodworking stuff, during the time I am fixing our exterior doors bought from caldwells.com a store near Bay Area in San Francisco. Their company was my option to get some wood working tools.


----------



## CTM2012 (Jun 24, 2012)

I received an email a couple months back, I know there was some health problems, but it sounded to me like they are back up and running. Cant say much more than that though, haven't had the means to order any of there products, though there kits are VERY appealing.


----------



## Texchappy (Apr 27, 2012)

Got one of their saws for Christmas. At that time they were working on backorders and trying to catch up. IIRC, they hoped to get caught up in a few months which would be about now.


----------

